# RV Direct TV USING A SD DVR40



## Mike Noble (Nov 20, 2014)

I RECENTLLY AQUIRED AN SD DVR40. MY INTENT IS TO USE IT IN OUR MOTOR HOME ON A VERY LIMITED BASIS. WE TRAVEL JUST THREE TIMES A YEAR.... A WEEK OR 2 AT A TIME. IS THER A WAY I CAN TURN ON THE SERVICE AND OFF AS TRAVEL ALLOWS? MY HOPE IS TO BE ABLE TO DO IT INEXPENSIVELY AS I'M ON A SMALL FIXED INCOME.
THE RECIEVER DOES NOT HAVE HDMI.
ANY THOUGHTS? WE CURRENTLY US A JACK ANTENNA BY KING AND A 20" FLAT SCREEN TV.
THANKS,
LOOKING FOR ANSWERS,
MIKE


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You need to call DTV and see if they will even activate that old old old receiver before going any further.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you currently a DirecTV customer? If you are, then do as jimmie57 suggested, call DirecTV and find out if you can activate that unit on your account. If you can, there should be no problem activating and deactivating it as needed to support your RV use. However you still need to keep the main account going most of the time.

If that particular unit can't be used (it may be too old), then look in the buy-sell-trade section of this web site for an owned SD receiver (D11 or D12) or DVR R15 or R16). Confirm the owned status and that you will be able to activate it before buying. Then add that to your account and activate/deactivate as needed. Of course, you'll need a dish (18" round dish) and be able to setup and align the dish at your RV locations.


----------



## Mike Noble (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks for the help....... ....unfortunately I do not have Direct TV just reguler antenna TV so it probably will cost more than it's worth to me to just do the RV only set up with Direct TV. I was hoping with this DVR I could add a Tripod and then do like 30 days at a time with out disconnect fees and activation fees fees...I'll have to talk to some more RV people out there...
Thanks again for the replies,
Mike


----------



## Mike Noble (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not really sure why I want Satellite TV other than sports.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So you dont have a DirecTV account?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You'll need a DirecTV account. While you could activate and deactivate an owned DirecTV Receiver/DVR when you want, you can't start and stop your whole account like that.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if suspending account when not in use for RV trips is good advice here
If it is that's another option, but the limit the person can suspend for is 6-9 months.


----------

